# Rhinestone Patches



## Winger61 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a way to make Rhinestone patches.
I have some skull designs and would like to make a patch that will attach to a motorcycle helmet.
What type of material is out there that I can press the rhinestone on and then the customer can apply it to there helmet.

Thanks for the help


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Seven...I don't think such exists......to use hot fix rhinestones,you have two ways to affix them...one is to have the rhinestones heat pressed on..but you won't get a motorcycle helment under a heat press...besides the pressure/heat must be constant...320F or so for 12-15 seconds. the other method is to use a hot fix vacuum machine which costs over $1500 ...I guess you can always use a super glue type adhesive to affix the stones.

BTY...the font and type you use is very hard to read!


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Motorcycle helmet sticker

scroll down this webpage . . it will give you a good idea on how the stones are applied . . maybe you can give them a call and ask what type of adhesive is used . . .


hope that helps


Diane
;o}


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Diane...thanks for that link...I have not heard of this type adhesive. I will try to find something similiar as this could be a good market opening...


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

yvw . .. if all else fails .. . google it .. . L*~


Diane
;0}


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

ooo, I believe that the adhesive could be a vinyl... by the looks of it. I wonder how durable vinyls are to press hotfix rhinestones onto (320 or so degrees for 10 secs) ...hmmmm, interesting, very interesting.


----------



## Winger61 (Sep 5, 2008)

That is exactly what I'm looking to do. I have other design that I do with vinyl and have the ability to Dome it.




Shuffy said:


> Motorcycle helmet sticker
> 
> scroll down this webpage . . it will give you a good idea on how the stones are applied . . maybe you can give them a call and ask what type of adhesive is used . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

Winger61 said:


> That is exactly what I'm looking to do. I have other design that I do with vinyl and have the ability to Dome it.


Hey Steven, what is "dome-ing"?

Does anyone know what type of vinyl these would be made of???

Oh, and of course ...... would anyone know where to access it in Australia?

I've a friend that I'd love to make one of these type of "patches" for.

thanks everyone


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

It doesn't look like vinyl. Check out the pictures that are attached. The material looks thick, like 1/16" or more. 

Also, you can see the rhinestones sitting down into the material. Either the heat from pressing pushed the stones into the material or the material is a puff type.

And their material description below, made me think this is a material used to do wraps?:

"The special commercial grade adhesive allows you to apply and remove the patch for repositioning if necessary. (Unlike some stickers that would be ruined if you tried to reposition them.) The bond becomes stronger with time so it is not advisable to try to reposition the patch after it has been on for a day or more."

So what material is used to wrap a car that is that thick?

And one think is for sure, this material is offered in a flat black.......


"Sparkling rhinestones are permanently fused to a special adhesive-backed material which is available in either gloss black or flat black."


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone ever find out what this material is??


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look pretty cool! Maybe a thin silicone foam/sponge material?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd love to know what that material is, but couldn't you do this with the DAS decal material, or would it not work due to the curved surface of the helmet?


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

I need it please someone find out I am going insane looking everywhere and cant find it


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, I believe the Rhinestone decals, would work wonderful on these,,,,,,,
they stay on our cars at high speeds, why not?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I e-mailed the company that was selling the patches to see if they would tell me what it was. The person that answered my e-mail said they didn't know because they bought the patches from another company. They have not yet replied with the name of that company yet. Maybe someone else can get the name out of them


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

The rhinestone decal material would work for it, but the last pictures were definitely using some kind of either a foam or vinyl material.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

The raised black material on the black helmets creates a pretty cool look. Finding out the material used would give some options for rhinestone decals.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, I look of the black material, whatever it is. It almost gives it the puff feature like the 3D embroidery. It would be great to find out what the material is. It could give a lot more options for designing.


----------

